# FCO travel advice



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

FCO has changed its Egypt travel advice, but still advising against all but essential travel to Greater Cairo, including Giza Pyramids

https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/egypt


----------

